# Oversized warning light



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok heres the deal i'm new to this forum and have a couple questions. I'm looking to buy a new lightbar to put on the top of my enclosed headache rack on my semi truck for oversized loads. I'm really considering buying a voltex 48" light cause of the cost. I bought a cheap one a few years ago from the uniform warehouse in cali and it didn't last 6 months and broke on both occasions. I cannot see spending more then about 500 bucks for a lightbar cause they get so abused on our trucks bouncing down the highway for 1000's of miles a year. SO my question is who has these voltex bars and how long have you had them and do you like them. I know that there foreign made and i'm ok with that, the american made stuff is just to high priced for what we use them for. Or what are you guys using or recommend for use as a cheaper solution. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Arloslawn (Aug 9, 2009)

I say go for it the light looks sweet and you always have the old one for a backup!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Dont buy it. Buy a federal signal or whelen mini bar and if you want more get some led lightheads. That should be about the same value of a voltex junk bar and you will have better life and service of the name brand stuff.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Go with the US made lights...you may pay alittle more but they are built for long hauls like your into... you can buy a bunch of voltex's per year and still have your Federal, Whelen, Code 3, or other US Bar working without a problem. They're made to be rugged.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

If you need the warning lights then buy one that will last. Email me with your required specs and I'll see what I can do. You have already had a bad experience with a cheap bar, why repeat that?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

*light bar*

I noticed you are looking for a new bar, I have a nice whelen patriot 48 for sale. Let me know if youd be interested


----------



## Arloslawn (Aug 9, 2009)

The mini-pennicule looks nice.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

They are great little bars. Everyone that buys them loves them.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

My friend runs over sized loads and runs a liberty led


----------



## DrivewayKing (Jan 12, 2006)

The Judge I have one of the voltex 48" bars it is an ok lightbar but I had to replace many of the led modules. I am lookin to sell it on craigslist and get a code 3 led lightbar. Whelen and Code 3 are alot brighter then the voltex bars.

02PowerStroke ur friend has a real nice truck I like that.

ussmileyflag


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

yeahs its a nice ride I work there washing it at night when its not on the road. Judge he has 300,000 on with that lightbar and still workin


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Spend the money on a whelen, code 3, or federal signal lightbar. Its just not worth wasting your money on another piece of junk. The name brand bars hold up great for fire, police, border patrol and utility companies. Trust me nobody can be anymore ruff on a lightbar than the border patrol lol. Make one purchase and make it your last!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats a really nice semi.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Your friend has 300,000 miles on the liberty... Bet you were lucky to hit 1000 with the Voltex... Go Liberty, Gardian or something american made...that 300K should tell you something! wesport ussmileyflag


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Pirsch - What county do you live in and why is it in need of defending?


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Not defending anything... Read my earlier post and you'll see... I'm Old School anyhow...I'm still Halogen and sealed beam friendly!


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

No Pirsch, your signature says "See...All creatures are preparing to defend the county and risking themselves! " 

So what county and why does it need defending? LOL


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Look at my squirrel...He gave his life to protect and defend the people that believe in the Constitution and not change it for anyone person or party that wants us to become a socialist country! ussmileyflag


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL, I know Pirsch, your sig says "county" instead of "country".


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

SafetyLighting;987434 said:


> LOL, I know Pirsch, your sig says "county" instead of "country".


Ooops....time for a fix....

There that better? :salute:


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

ill probably get hung out to dry here, but oh well im 21yrs old. part time FF/EMT make crap money. plow snow during the winter, have a truck payement along with many other things. i cannot justify spending 1000's on a lightbar. i bought a 48" voltex 2 years ago and stays on the truck year round mounted to a back rack. and NEVER replaced a single part or LED. still works brand new! i think they are woth the 300 dollars shipped to my door. and when it breaks i wont feel bad buying another one. and mine has not had an easy life wat all! so i'm a voltex beliver for the money i paid its last longer then most of my whelen strobe tubes, and i paid almost 600 for my 6head strobe kit from whelen. so im voltex fan for sure!


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

He's a long haul wide load truck driver... The Voltex won't handle the vibration of the roads. That's what he's look'n at...he's already had a big issue with the voltex not working that long on the truck. He'll do good going with a Whelen or a Federal LED bar...


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

My problem with the voltex bars is I dont believe you can get parts? so one 5 dollar parts breaks your done?


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

guys sorry i haven't responded i just realized that i'm not getting notices for threads i've started, anyways, 03 power stroke, no disrespect to your friend but he looks to be a local driver which in turn wouldn't put the bar through the destructive times that i would. its nothing to have my bar on for 8-14 hours a day. Also i'd like to note, i really don't care where its built, truth is that if you look closely at a lot of the "name brand bars" some of them are built over seas as well so that part is of no importance to me. Also i can't have a bar with clear lenses and colored bulbs, that includes LED lights, i just found out in my DOT rules and regs for oversized that some states won't recognize the bar even though it lights up amber it has to have amber lenses as well. Also i honestly don't know if guys realize what we do with our bars versus the highway patrol or fire and rescue or border patrol, majority of the time there bars are off sitting at a lower stance of usually 6 feet off the ground or less, when they do come on they maybe on for less the 30 mins and back off time the next usage, when i wake up in the morning with an oversized on, i flip it on and don't touch the switch til i shut down at dusk which can be anywhere from 8-14 hours later depending on what time or year, my bars sits about 13 feet in the air and is susceptable (sp.) to low branches, birds and god only knows what else flying over my truck, Not trying to upset anyone i'm just saying this is why i want a good bar, i've had a lot of offers for a whelen 9000 bar and a buddy of mine has a 56" frame that i think were going to load up with strobes.


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh and guys again thanx for the responses, but my bar i have now isn't a voltex i don't think, it came from uniform warehouse, which isn't any better but still just makin sure everyone knows.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

TheJudges69- Email me at [email protected] with your specs, and I can get you a few prices.

Thank you.


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

I`ve got everything you need. 12 strobe heads,3 power supplies all the wires,control boards etc. basically its a complete working whelen 9m lightbar.
let me know before I put it on ebay.
mike


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

thejudges69;991455 said:


> guys sorry i haven't responded i just realized that i'm not getting notices for threads i've started, anyways, 03 power stroke, no disrespect to your friend but he looks to be a local driver which in turn wouldn't put the bar through the destructive times that i would. its nothing to have my bar on for 8-14 hours a day. Also i'd like to note, i really don't care where its built, truth is that if you look closely at a lot of the "name brand bars" some of them are built over seas as well so that part is of no importance to me. Also i can't have a bar with clear lenses and colored bulbs, that includes LED lights, i just found out in my DOT rules and regs for oversized that some states won't recognize the bar even though it lights up amber it has to have amber lenses as well. Also i honestly don't know if guys realize what we do with our bars versus the highway patrol or fire and rescue or border patrol, majority of the time there bars are off sitting at a lower stance of usually 6 feet off the ground or less, when they do come on they maybe on for less the 30 mins and back off time the next usage, when i wake up in the morning with an oversized on, i flip it on and don't touch the switch til i shut down at dusk which can be anywhere from 8-14 hours later depending on what time or year, my bars sits about 13 feet in the air and is susceptable (sp.) to low branches, birds and god only knows what else flying over my truck, Not trying to upset anyone i'm just saying this is why i want a good bar, i've had a lot of offers for a whelen 9000 bar and a buddy of mine has a 56" frame that i think were going to load up with strobes.


Truck sees FL, NY, ME and alot of stuff in boston. But yeah the lights stay on from dawn to dusk alot. prsport


----------

